# The Rail will shrink fer a while...



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Was at the Rail this mornin', steady bluefish bite, no flounder... crew showed up and chased a few guys off their spots... seems they're gonna tear up the tile section in the walkway and replace with concrete... guy said it would take about a week... fishin' will be allowed on either side of construction, but it may take a bit of a hike to get around the machinery...


----------



## OrangeCap (Sep 26, 2014)

Thanks for the info harry buggs. I hope they wrap that up quick. Last year's construction made it difficult to fish the rocks.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

At least they will let you fish part of the rail. Thanks for the report as well.


----------



## thatbeardedguy (Mar 29, 2015)

Any size to the blues? I assume they are back to charging folks to park down there?


----------



## Terryb05 (Aug 8, 2014)

Me and my buddy fished there for two hours 4-6pm and caught 7 blues 16-22inch range. They liked the chrome Gotchas with orange tip. I also caught one on a bucktail.


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Never under stood why va beach always does this every tourist and fishing season . Why not during the off season


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

I was there when they started construction Wednesday mornin and yes it did get very crowded. It was elbow to elbow and crowded so I figured it was time to leave and this was only 8:45 AM. I was not to worried because I had caught my limit plus. All catch and release.


----------



## ToeJoe (Oct 6, 2014)

Is this construction still ongoing?

Thanks,
TJ


----------



## harry buggs (Feb 7, 2006)

Of course, TJ, it's Virginia Beach, where all city planning is apparently done on soggy cocktail napkins about 3AM... as of this mornin', the tiles were gone, but no concrete poured, and 3 parking spaces were blocked off... should be a while, yet...


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Not looking good for tomorrow morning.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Fishman said:


> Not looking good for tomorrow morning.


Did you end up going? Gonna give it a try in a day or two. Hoping for some blues or maybe even a flounder


----------



## saltwaterassasin (Dec 30, 2014)

Only 25 ft of the rail was marked off plenty of room to fish.there's plenty of parking meters (think$2hr) or pay 7$ Mon-thur. Weekend are 13$ in the parking lot. Best chances to get something is before this storm hits and clouds the water up.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

fishinbob said:


> Did you end up going? Gonna give it a try in a day or two. Hoping for some blues or maybe even a flounder


Sorry Bob didn't make it down there. Will try Sunday or next Wednesday when I'm off from work.


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Fishman said:


> Sorry Bob didn't make it down there. Will try Sunday or next Wednesday when I'm off from work.


No worries. Headed out yesterday and did fairly well on the blues. Also caught a parking ticket, but that was my fault for being dumb and losing track of time.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

If you can get there before 10:00 AM you don't have to pay. Sorry about the citation. We know it was the wrong type.


----------

